# Problemas con un SSD Kingston en placa ASUS



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2016)

Tengo una placa base bastante antigua ASUS P5KPL-AM-EPU y le he comprado un ssd ya que la CPU me es suficiente, al arrancar me da un error o aviso pero todo funciona correctamente.
Pulsando F1 todo va perfecto aparentemente.

El mensaje es:
SATA 2: KINGSTON SUV4....
Ultra DMA Mode-5 S.M.A.R.T. Capable but Command Failed

En los demás discos pone "Capable and status OK"

Ya he probado lo básico, cambiar cables, cambiar el puerto sata, el de alimentación, incluso actualizar la bios.
Salvo que me deis alguna idea el lunes llevo el SSD al lugar de donde salió.

El SSD funciona correctamente, deja instalar en él el sistema operativo, arranca, deja copiar y recuperar archivos etc...


----------



## Yairman (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Scooter (Nov 5, 2016)

Gracias, ese vídeo lo empecé a ver pero lo dejé: mi nivel de portugués es del 2%, más o menos. Ahora lo he visto entero.

Seguramente explicará algo interesante, pero apenas entiendo muy muy poco lo que dice, si que entiendo porque se ve que deshabilita el chequeo y sin más deshabilitar el no me parece serio sin saber por qué se hace.

Esa es una solución, otra que no pare a esperar f1 si falla, mi BIOS se puede deshabilitar también.

A lo mejor en el vídeo justifica el motivo, pero no me he enterado apenas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2016)

Deshabilitá el SMART


----------



## analogico (Nov 5, 2016)

usa un software para ver el smart del disco
como el aida64


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2016)

Ya, si lo deshabilito va. La cuestión es por qué pasa eso.
Si es un defecto o es una incompatibilidad.


----------



## Yairman (Nov 6, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Gracias, ese vídeo lo empecé a ver pero lo dejé: mi nivel de portugués es del 2%, más o menos. Ahora lo he visto entero.
> 
> Seguramente explicará algo interesante, pero apenas entiendo muy muy poco lo que dice, si que entiendo porque se ve que deshabilita el chequeo y sin más deshabilitar el no me parece serio sin saber por qué se hace.
> 
> ...



El idioma de la electrónica y computadores es universal

Es lo mismo con el siguiente este lo explica un poco más:






Este OK o failed son advertencias de las cuales se pueden desactivar, para que el computador se inicie más rapido, si funciona bien en tu computador es un error de configuración.

Apagarlo quitarle la pila por 10s, quitar y poner el jumper en el pin CLR adecuado, seguido de esto poner la pila nuevamente lo arregla, en otras ocaciones no pasa así en su defecto se desactivan esas advertencias molestas eso es todo.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 6, 2016)

Scooter dijo:


> Ya, si lo deshabilito va. La cuestión es por qué pasa eso.
> Si es un defecto o es una incompatibilidad.



No es un defecto. Sucede que la tecnología S.M.A.R.T. fue diseñada para prevenir pérdidas de datos por errores en discos MECÁNICOS. El tuyo es SSD, con lo que no hay platos, ni cabezas, ni nada que se desgaste por contacto mecánico, vibraciones, en fin...

Como te dijeron, deshabilitalo ya que los parámetros que controla (ese mother), los discos SSD no los poseen.

Lee esto:

https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.


EDIT:

Los SSD Intel tienen buen soporte S.M.A.R.T. En un Mother nuevo esos nuevos parámetros pueden ser monitoreados.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 6, 2016)

Si, lo de la pila ya lo probé.
La Wikipedia ya la había leído y, si, eso pensaba... Si por ejemplo pregunta a qué velocidad gira o donde están los cabezales, no responderá nada coherente y por eso day error.

Así lo haré. Gracias a todos por vuestra orientación.


----------

